# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Treizime dition - premier semestre 2017

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2017 sest coul (c'est beau la vie) et le moment est venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts inestimables dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette treizime dition.

 ::fleche::  Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Sachez-le, votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes. Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions.


Jai le plaisir (encore et toujours) de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le trs actif responsable de modration :*

E.Bzz


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

claudeLELOUPal1_24AlainTechNoSmokingdourouc05LittleWhiteJean-Philippe AndrMickael BaronJerome BriotPhilippe JOCHMANS


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael BaronLittleWhitedjibrildourouc05Alcatz

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Robin56gvasseur58verminePierre FauconnierHinault Romaric


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - RelecturesNono40 - Assistance sur l'utilisation du forum


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhiteWinjeromeMickael Barongvasseur58chrtopheBouskHinault RomaricLolo78f-lebalain.bernardClaudeLELOUP

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

Hinault RomaricautranJrme Deniaugvasseur58fadace


*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05LittleWhiteverminegvasseur58Mickael BaronAlcatzLuke spywokerHinault Romaric


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

3DArchikiki29Roland ChastainLe Farfadet SpatialWinjerome


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPMaxy35Jacques_jean


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

djibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionWinjerome - Mise en place de colorations et support  la rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

::applo::  ::lahola::

----------


## LittleWhite

::bravo::  Flicitations  ::bravo::

----------

